# Red SNUBBER para varias cargas Inductivas



## jrodriguez (Ago 12, 2010)

Buenos dias amigos, este es mi tercer post que estoy haciendo. tengo un circuito con un MOC 3041, un triac BTA16 que puede manejar varias cargas, desde casi resistivas, capacitivas e inductivas, con fuente alterna de 220v 50hz, necesito saber como calcular esta red. Busque mucho por internet y encontre varias cosas que tengo que ir analizandolas, pero mi duda es la siguiente. Ya que son varias cargas que voy a conectar osea puede ser una, dos pero NO SIEMPRE LA MISMA, no se como diseñar para distintas cargas, ya que con lo que estuve leyendo la red depende de la Inductancia de la carga a utilizar. TEngo que diseñar varias redes snubber osea para cada carga o puedo DIMENSIONAR PARA LA INDUCTANCIA MAS ALTA QUE VOY A TENER EN MI CIRCUITO? OSEA DIGAMOS LA SUMATORIA DE INDUCTANCIAS AL CONECTAR TODAS LAS CARGAS. No se si me explico bien. LES agradeceria mucho si me ayudan.


----------



## ecotronico (Ago 13, 2010)

Hola !!

Tengo entendido que para redes snubber debes escojer el peor caso.
Así que es necesario calcular la carga inductiva máxima.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 13, 2010)

Pues no lo tengo muy claro, hace años estuve haciendo circuitos para control de contactores y para contrarrestar las bobinas había que hacerlo para cada modelo, si ponías C mas grande o mas pequeño no iba.
Había un modelo de contactor de sprecher que era cada elemento, no valía para todos los contactores del mismo modelo.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 16, 2010)

Se pone un RC serie en paralelo con el triac.
Los valores, si no recuerdo mal a mi me iban bien entorno a 100 Ohm y 10K, 33k, 47k... por ahí.


----------



## jrodriguez (Ago 16, 2010)

ahhh,, pero que hare en mi caso?? ya que puede ser que en mi red se conecten varias cargas, despues no y asi sucesivamente, es aleatoria la carga que tendre, digamos desde focos, heladeras, hornos, aires y cosas asi.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 16, 2010)

Pues no se, yo te digo lo que a mi me pasó con diferentes bobinas de contactores gobernadas por triac.
Prueba a ver con varios de ellos, la bobina del contactor tiene dos pegas gordas para hacer trabajar a un triac: la corriente es minúscula y es prácticamente 100% inductiva.


----------



## jrodriguez (Ago 16, 2010)

y bueno, voy a ver, pero estuve buscando como calcular la red en google, encontre algunos calculos, pero no se si estan bien, tu no tienes algun calculo que sea fidedicno? osea el que vos ya probaste?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 16, 2010)

No hice cálculos, fue totalmente empírico por prueba y error con los componentes que tenía ya que desconocía por completo la inductancia de las bobinas.


----------



## jrodriguez (Ago 16, 2010)

ahhh, eso es algo tambien que estoy buscando, las impedancias por que vi que respecto de eso tambien se calcula y de el dv/dt. y simulaste? yo estoy viendo para simular en el proteus pero no aguanta potencia ya que trabajo con 220v 50hz, y ahora probe con el Orcad pero no encuentro un triac que funcione bien ahi ya que se disparan en cualquier momento y no dejan de conducir tambien.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 16, 2010)

jrodriguez dijo:


> ahhh,, pero que hare en mi caso?? ya que puede ser que en mi red se conecten varias cargas, despues no y asi sucesivamente, es aleatoria la carga que tendre, digamos desde focos, heladeras, hornos, aires y cosas asi.


Corrige el *Coseno φ* de cada elemento por separado.
Con eso consigue un ahorro de potencia y de $$ además de lograr que el TRIAC trabaje mejor.


----------



## jrodriguez (Ago 16, 2010)

el factor de potencia? puedes explicarte un poco mas por favor FOgonazo?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 16, 2010)

¿Como iba a simular si no sabía el valor de L, ni de la R parásita?

El factor de potencia o coseno de (fí) es la relación entra la potencia activa (W) y la potencia aparente (VA), indica como de inductiva es la carga.
Esa relación corresponde con la de la R y la Z de la carga siendo Z el módulo de la impedancia compleja formada por R, Xl y Xc


----------



## jrodriguez (Ago 16, 2010)

claro, pero como sabes que te anduvo? pero bueno, necesito nomas saber si de por ahi sabes con que software puedo simular o si sabes como utilizar el orcad? ya que no lo puedo usar con el triac


----------



## Scooter (Ago 16, 2010)

jrodriguez dijo:


> claro, pero como sabes que te anduvo? pero bueno, necesito nomas saber si de por ahi sabes con que software puedo simular o si sabes como utilizar el orcad? ya que no lo puedo usar con el triac



Cuando el contactor entraba y salía es que iba. Cuando entraba y no salía es que no iba.
El circuito existía de verdad, claro. ¿Si no como lo iba a probar?

Soy poco (o nada) partidario de las simulaciones, y menos en estos temas delicados. Si los modelos están simplificados la simulación no vale y si no lo están es una verdadera paranoia parametrizarlos.


----------



## jrodriguez (Ago 16, 2010)

y bueno, gracias amigo, voy a ver que hago,ya que tengo varias cargas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 16, 2010)

jrodriguez dijo:


> el factor de potencia? puedes explicarte un poco mas por favor FOgonazo?


La mayoría de las cargas en la industria o el hogar son del tipo inductivo, transformadores, motores, tubos fluorescentes, solenoides, electro-válvulas, Etc.
Estas cargas producen un des-fasaje entre la tensión y la corriente consumida por la carga, que en tu caso es lo que va a hacer fallar al TRIAC.
Para corregirlo se agrega un consumo extra que compensa el des-fasaje mencionado, como la mayoría de las cargas son del tipo inductivo, se agrega un consumo capacitivo, si las cosas están bien echas, la resultante de ambas cargas imita el consumo que produciría una carga resistiva pura (O bastante similar), con esto se logra disminuir la potencia reactiva, tu medidor de consumo eléctrico marca un poco menos y te ahorras unos $$.

El caso más común se ve en las instalaciones de alumbrado con tubos fluorescentes o lámparas de descarga gaseosa, a los que se agrega un capacitor en paralelo con la luminaria para mantener el Coseno φ lo mas alto posible.


----------



## jrodriguez (Ago 16, 2010)

gracias Fogonazo, todas estas cosas que me decis la entiendo muy bien, solo que no se como calcular el valor de la red RC. si me das una ayuda a esto te lo agradeceria enormemente.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 16, 2010)

Yo tengo entendido que la red sirve basicamente para hacer un diferencial de tension y evitar el pico de tension que te tira la bobina cuando el transistor conmuta a abierto, por eso el capacitor ahi. Al cortarle la corriente al inductor, el potencial se da vuelta y por un instante sucede que:

- Antes del corte: Vcc=VL+Vce

- Despues del corte: Vcc=-VL+Vce => Vce= Vcc+VL 

Suponiendo la peor condicion que VL=Vcc:

Vce=2*Vcc (instante antes que el dido en paralelo empiece a conducir y descargar el inductor)

Entonces para evitar eso, se usa ese capacitor.

Fijate si esto te sirve:

C>=IL*tf/(2*Vcc)

R=Ton/(5*C)

IL: corriente maxima en el inductor.
tf: tiempo de caida del transistor.
Ton: tiempo de conduccion del transistor.

De eso tenes que tener en cuenta que:

PR=1/2*Vcc^2*C*fsw

fsw: frecuencia de switching.

De donde sale esta magia negra , partiendo ic(t) durante el tiempo de caida del transistor, y de ahi obtenes el Vc(t) y despejas C para una maxima tension en C, que intenta ser Vcc .


----------



## Scooter (Ago 17, 2010)

Pues si no sabes los valores de la carga es sencillo: no puedes.

cosmefulanito04:
No es un transistor, es un triac.
El problema es que al triac no se le manda "apagarse"; se le manda encenderse y se apaga solo cuando la tensión pasa por cero. El problema es que si la carga es lo bastante inductiva (y supongo que capacitiva) cuando pasa por cero la tensión la intensidad no es cero y por lo tanto el triac no se desceba. Lo que hace la red RC es "corregir el factor de potencia localmente" no es que lo corrijamos en global, solamente lo necesario para que el triac se abra. Por eso tiene que estar pegada al triac, no al lado de la carga.
De este razonamiento acabo de deducir que no vale la red RC "a lo grande"  porque entonces se hará capacitivo y tendremos el mismo problema. Osea que lo que observé empíricamente es cierto.
Si la carga es moderadamente inductiva no pasa nada, por ejemplo una lámpara halógena con transformador es prácticamente energía activa. Y eso funciona sin pegas con el triac sin mas. Cuando se funde y queda solo el trafo queda casi toda inductiva.

Acabo de encontrar esto que parece que lo aclara:
http://todopic.mforos.com/58527/3363294-dimmer-con-mando/?pag=2
El primer PDF está realmente bien, aunque algo denso.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 17, 2010)

No me di cuenta que estaba trabajabando con linea. 

Yo este circuito lo vi para conmutacion de transistores con carga inductiva usando fuente de continua y su uso era para evitar los picos de tension que tiraba el inductor cuando el transistor deja de conducir.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 17, 2010)

hola muchachos, no creen que se van un poco en bla bla y les falta dedicar un tiempo a la mesa de trabajo.??
lo digo con cariño, yo ...particularmente si tuviese que hacer una red snubber .,.a ver , veamso un ejempl,o:

supongamso que quiero para un dimmer que em mete ruido en la linea, cuando escucho radio colonia mientras tomo mate en chancletas y me joroba.
pues bien , una cosa maravillosa que aprendi en el coelgio es A EXPERIMENTAR.
asi que yo particularmente tomaria 3 o 4 valores de C y los voy probando , a ver si logro eliminar el ruido , luego de encontar el mas optimo si lo encuentro veo de agregarle una R en serie (primero calculo el tema de disipacion ).

ahora si quiero eliminar la chispa, una vez me paso que vi en un pirometro que manejaba unos contactores que tenian lso contactores en // unos C .
pero no importa, pues que los tengan como uds. quieran.
agarre un rele viejo (nada mejor para hacer chispas ) y me puse a probar, con cargas L .
y anotar, probaba varias veces.......creo que si mas no recuerdo no vi una diferencia notoria.
por eso nunca mas le di bola a eso de la red snubber.

veia chispa igual con el C. que sin el C . que si ponia un valor u otro, si lo ponia culo para arriba o acostadito , si rera rojo o verde.
en fin.........esa vez que recuerde no le vi nada .

LO QUE SI NOTE es que segun la calidad de lso contactos y de la velocidad de apertura ahi si esta el asunto para no hacer chisporroteo cuando abren /cierran los contactos.

en fin, seria lindo que PRUEBEN y pongan las conclusiones y toda la info de las pruebas realizadas.

ceoTNAR lo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 17, 2010)

Lo mas simple es usar una resistencia de 100 ohms en serie con un capacitor de 100nF 600V. Esos valores andan con casi todo lo que conozco...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2010)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> hola fogonazo, disculpa pero no ahorras nada a menso que la empresa que te da el servicio de luz te este mandando una multa por bajo FP.
> sino , el medidor hogareño no es capaz de distinguir eso.......


El medidor solo mide V y A (Tensión y Corriente), pero la corriente es función del Coseno φ para un cierto consumo de potencia y un factor de potencia.

El consumo (Corriente) I es = P (Potencia) / V (Tensión), pero esto es para ondas senoidales y carga resistiva pura.

La expresión genérica sería (Corriente) I es = P (Potencia) / ( V (Tensión) * Coseno φ ) para ondas senoidales y cargas con factor de potencia distinto de 1.

Para el caso de una carga resistiva pura Coseno φ = 1 con lo que queda I = P/(V * 1) = P/V
Por ejemplo un consumo de 200W resistivos puro: *A = 200/220V = 0,9090 A*

Pero si (Por ejemplo) tenemos un Coseno φ = 0,5 quedaría
*A = 200/(220 * 0,5) = 200/110 = 1,8181 A*

! Y si no es así, debe ser de otra manera ¡


----------



## fernandob (Ago 17, 2010)

si,indudablemente reducis la circulacion de corriente , pero lso medidores comunes no ven esa diferencia.

no se como estan construidos pero no miden si tenes el coeseno fi en 0,4 o en 1 .

miden potencia no se cual en vez de la no se otra.
si pones una carga L con cos fi =0,4 y el medidor gira a razon de 4 vueltas por minuto .
pues si le coregis el cos fi =1 el medidor girara igual.

lo probe varias veces.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 13, 2011)

La red snubber es para alterna no para continua.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 14, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> No me extraña que no cepas, es que no se puede. La red snubber es para alterna no para continua.



Lamento contradecirte, pero como ya puse arriba, tambien la red snubber se usa con transistores (obviamente con fuentes de continua), cuando tienen cargas inductivas:







El circuito "c)" seria la red y es la que evita el pico de tension inversa que tira el inductor cuando se le corta la corriente.

De todas formas, al circuito "c)" le agregaria tambien el diodo del circuito "b)" y la resistencia en serie con el inductor me imagino que representa la resistencia del propio inductor.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 14, 2011)

Según yo a eso se le llama diodo volante, la R y la L representan la carga en si y el resto son lo que suprime el pico que devuelve la bobina, el transistor se abre de todas formas pero se puede dañar.
Yo siempre he usado el B. No le veo mucho sentido al A ya que normalmente un zener es mas caro y disipará mucha mas potencia que un diodo al disipar el pico. Al circuito C no le veo la lógica si no es que quieres aprovechar esa tensión grande para obtener un elevador en Cs.
 En el caso de alterna el problema es que el triac se queda cebado "para siempre" aunque retires el disparo de la puerta, y pienso aunque no lo se seguro que eso no pasa si tienes dos SCRs.
La verdad es que nunca calculé nada porque no tenía ni idea del valor de L pero supongo que será algo que devuelva un cosφ próximo a 1 en el triac y al mismo tiempo que no sea resonante ni parecido ya que entonces el circuito conduciría por la red snubber sin necesidad del triac...

Me enmiendo:
Pues si, a eso se le llama snubber. Supongo que para el mega-bobinón-de-la-muerte no basta con el diodo en antiparalelo que daría una I≈infinito y se pone algo que lo mitigue.
Parece mentira lo que hace el "tío gugael" Primer enlace....

Hay que ver lo que sale si... primer pdf que promete


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 14, 2011)

La idea de esa red es "achanchar" ese pico que te tira el inductor (lenguaje tecnico ante todo ):



Como podras ver, hago magia con el paint!


----------



## ecotronico (Ago 29, 2011)

Otro detalle:
Acá en mi lugar de trabajo estoy usando una red snubber en paralelo con una bobina de contactor de corriente continua de 125Vcc, la cual consiste en un Resistor más Capacitor en serie. Los valores que uso en este momento son R=47 ohm,5W y C=.47uF ó (474) ó 470nF ,630V. Tal vez podrías subir la capacidad del condensador. Esta es la imagen del modelo de condensador:


----------



## dragondgold (Ago 31, 2011)

Bueno yo decía que se fije en el osciloscopio para ver si la tensión fluctuaba para ver si requería mas filtrado lo cual es raro ya que la carga es accionado desde otra fuente de tensión... la única que me queda es que el motor meta unos armónicos de aquella a la linea y afecte...

Saludos !!


----------



## Light vcc (Abr 25, 2012)

Buenas noches compañeros

Para no abrir otro tema, aprovecho este que es algo afín a mi problema.

(Para automatizar un encendido y apagado de motor, sí uso muchos términos semejantes, no es presunción, sino para evitar problemas de nombres)

Actualmente me encuentro realizando un circuito que conmuta un SCR 2N6399, que al quedar activado, acciona un relee (relay , relevador) ,  esta parte la activo con 12v DC; Del lado contacto del relee, este al pasar a NC (normalmente cerrado, activa) enciende un motor de 120v AC , y al cortar la linea negativa (tierra, -v) del DC se apaga. 

Todo funciona bien, pero dentro del relee (ras-1210 sunhold) se ve un chispazo (al pasar a NC, hacer contacto), obviamente me preocupa que esto acorte la vida útil de mi relee, y por consecuencia del circuito, recordaba que existen "matachispas", que utilizan en los contactos convencionales de las casas, que con investigación  me informe que también se llama "red snubber", el cual consiste en conectar una resistencia y un capacitor (condensador) en paralelo al contacto del relee, para las especificaciones de mi motor 120v AC, 1 Hp, de tantos ejemplos que consulte, decidí utilizar un capacitor 104k (0.1µ) a 250v,  y una resistencia de 120Ω , al probarlo en la universidad (se sentía un ligero toque, hormigueo al tocar la red), utilicé un foco común,  este no produjo chispa, estaba alegre, pero al llegar a casa y conectarlo al motor, la chispa continuo existiendo, muy fuerte por cierto, a lo mejor pienso, que es por que el motor me produce una carga inductiva que el foco no (se vale corregirme), intente despues accionar con el mismo ras-1210, un relee finder 40.52, que utilicé en automatización, ahora el relee ras-1210, no produce chispa, pero el finder si lo hace y es más notoria, ya que posee caja transparente, además de una pequeeeña vibración, aún con esta "red snuber" no he podido disminuir la chispa, pues tengo entendido, no se puede eliminar, solo disminuir.

He visto también que se le puede agregar una bobina,  pero para hacer esto , debo conocer la frecuencia de la chispa, que no será igual a los 50-60hz de la luz,  para calcularla necesito un osciloscopio, pero aunque se que soportan mucho, me da miedo descomponer uno de los de la carrera, porque no estoy segura como conectarlo bien, tengo idea, pero aún así me da miedo quemarlo, en fin, conociendo el valor de la frecuencia de la chispa, podría calcular el valor de la bobina (calculo que sigo investigando).

Otra solución es la de ir a comprar una "red snubber" encapsulada (contiene resistencia, capacitor y bobina)según me comentaron, estos solo pido uno de 120v a 1 o 2 amperes, realmente los desconozco, y que este solucionará el problema de inmediato, como magia.

¿Ustedes que opinan compañeros?, o si conocen otro método para contactar a 120v de forma eficiente con gusto escucho.

Anexo imágenes de mis relees, capacitor y de la "red snubber" que usé como ejemplo.

De antemano, muchas gracias por su tiempo y aportaciones .


----------



## Scooter (Abr 26, 2012)

Pues opino que teóricamente es cierto que las redes snubber alargan la vida de los contactos, la gente las usa y se ve que funcionan. Mi experiencia en la vida real es que como apagachispas no apagan gran cosa y si son fuente de problemas, hace mil años y un día todo los circuito que montábamos iban con unos relés de 12V que mandaban a la bobina de contactores a 220V ac, acabamos quitando todas las redes snubber porque se perforaba el condensador y se quedaba el contactor pegado y el relé duraba lo mismo y claro, si hay que hacer 100km para cortar el condensador para que siga funcionandod no hace gracia. Aunque seguramente esas redes snubber no estaban adecuadamente calculadas y por eso no iban bien.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 1, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Corrige el *Coseno φ* de cada elemento por separado.
> Con eso consigue un ahorro de potencia y de $$ además de lograr que el TRIAC trabaje mejor.


vos decis eso, pero hace un tiempìto a un cliente que tenia un salon con  fluorescentes (reactancia de las viejas)  que se manejaban con teclas comunes y andaba todo ok.
pero le puse capacitores, para corregir el factor de potencia..........
y se corrigio ok .

pero desde ahi en mas las teclas hacian un ruido a chispa impresionante y se pegaban (las tuve que cambiar 2 veces hasta que un modelo de marca aguanto ) .

le comente a un proveedor de capacitores elecond y no entendia.
valores correctos, instalacion correcta.



asi que eso me lo tomo con pinzas .


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 2, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> vos decis eso, pero hace un tiempìto a un cliente que tenia un salon con  fluorescentes (reactancia de las viejas)  que se manejaban con teclas comunes y andaba todo ok.
> pero le puse capacitores, para corregir el factor de potencia..........
> y se corrigio ok .
> 
> ...



Eso pasa por la corriente alta que provoca la carga inicial de los capacitores.

Solución:
1) Switch´s de mejor calidad o mayor capacidad. 
2) Dividir la iluminación en mas circuitos = menor corriente por switch (Llave). 
3) Resistencias limitadoras en serie con los capacitores


----------



## fernandob (Mar 2, 2013)

1 -- estaba leyendo y entre a ese tema, no me fije y no estaba el cartel rojo avisando que el tema era momia.

2 --- "se supone que" el C esta en // con la L .
el coseno fi se corrije para el asunto andando, si bien "inicialmente" la cosa es diferente pero mi planteo es el siguiente:

caso A  >>>> L sola (en este caso un par de reactancias de las antiguas de 105w .
al encender hay un pico determinado  .

caso B >>>>> esa misma carga L . pero con el C. en paralelo , un C. como para corregir o sea bajar la corriente, .no veo por que me generara un pico incial mayor a el caso A .


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


si lo pienso un poco , dejando de lado la discusion y recordando que yo hice unas pruebas que no me mostraron diferencia notoria y que leo demasiado la palabra "empirico" .

A --- la chispa en el rele es por la ionizacion del aire proximo * al abrir los contactos*.
tambien *al cerrarlos* el tema es el rebote y mal contacto, hasta que lso contactos se cierran adecuadamente.
esto me hace pensar que el arco o chispa se debe a :
1-- al abrir el tipo de carga, si es inductiva se genera una alta tension.
2 -- al cerrar depende de la carga y la corriente que esta deja pasar.

si estoy en lo correcto entonces la chispa al cerrarse los contactos no  la reduce ningun arreglo de "cositas" en paralelo con los contactos, aunque pensaria que bajar la corriente de la carga L mejorando el coseno fi andaria mis pruebas no me dieron el resultado esperado cuando las hice con algo de cierta potencia como ya explique.

y al abrirse dichos contactos uno diria que esa red snubber "podria andar " ,  seria como un corto para el arco, para la alta tension , esa energia en vez de ionizar el aire entre lso contacttos en el instante en que se abren elegiria como mejor camino esa red snubber......
teoricamente si asi fuese deberiamos verificarlo facilmente :
tomamos en lo posible un rele viejo y asqueroso , muy usado, esto es por que tendra los contactos deplorables y no tendremos pena en abrirlo asi podemos ver los contactos.
luego lo manejamos con un oscilador asi los movimientos son repetitivos y similares.
y deberiamos ver muy claramente la diferencia , sino .........mucho bla bla con la red snubber pero ........al cuete.


----------



## 200521153 (Abr 22, 2013)

Pues yo tenía los mismos problemas que los colegas. Ya saben, un PIC gestionando un relevador y éste a su vez una bomba de agua (120 Vca, 1hp). Y claro, mucho mucho ruido. La solución aquí en el foro: una red "snubber", un capacitor de poliéster de 0.1µF 250V en serie con una resistencia de 100Ω 1W, todo este arreglo en paralelo con la bomba. ¡Sí que se atenúa el ruido asociado al encendido y apagado de la bomba!


----------



## ecotronico (Abr 25, 2013)

Hola fernandob:

me agradó tu razonamiento respecto al problema.
sobretodo, ese detalle que mencionaste del efecto "rebote", el cual desgasta cualquier tipo de contacto mecánico hasta carbonizarlo.

quiero agegar que no es relamente el Factor de Potencia (o coseno de fi) el que está relacionado con el "pico" de tensión, sino, la bobina misma.
esto se comprueba porque en corriente continua no hay un factor de potencia, pero el contacto tambien hace chispa.

Teóricamente, cuando en la bobina existe un cambio de corriente, ella responde con un cambio en la tensión, de acuerdo con la ecuacion:
dV = L*di/dt --> V  = L* (i2 - i1) / (t2-t1)

"t" representa al tiempo. imagínense que un contacto abre o cierra en menos de 20 ms.
"i" representa la corriente en la bobina. Cuando corresponde a que el contacto abre, la corriente final (i2) es cero.
L es el valor de la bobina (cuando se trata de cargas inductivas, como motores y otros ya mencionados dentro del tema).

Entonces cuando a la carga inductiva se le corta la energía bruscamente, ella creará una sobre-tensión en sus bornes.

La solución para  el caso en corriente continua, es agregar un simple diodo rectificador (tipo 1N4007) en antiparalelo a la carga y se resuelve el problema.

en alterna, no es posible agregar el diodos, así que se usa el snubber. una resistencia en serie con un capacitor (no electrolítico).

saludos a todos.


----------



## Patazet (Abr 13, 2015)

Hola,

Tengo una duda, en el siguiente circuito el que haya un condensador y una resistencia significa que es un circuito snubber RC?
O no tiene nada que ver?

Gracias


----------



## Scooter (Abr 13, 2015)

Que yo sepa suelen ser R-C en serie, no en paralelo


----------



## Patazet (Abr 13, 2015)

Entonces que sentido tiene poner los dos varistores en paralelo con el condensador? Si los dos mitigan los transitorios no?


----------



## Scooter (Abr 14, 2015)

El sentido es limitar los picos de muy alta tensión.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2015)

El capacitor "absorbe" picos sin importar demasiado su tensión o polaridad, en cambio los varistores se ponen en corto a partir de determinada tensión y queman el fusible (faltante)


----------



## Patazet (Abr 15, 2015)

Pero por lo que yo entiendo, que no es mucho, en el momento de la desconexión el capacitor estaría cargado y no podría "absorber" los picos de tensión. No serían sólo los varistores los que "absorben" los picos de tensión?

Además no hay fusibles. Sin fusibles el funcionamiento sería el mismo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2015)

No , el capacitor se descargaría a través de R L.

Fusibles los de la casa


----------



## ericksm (Abr 27, 2016)

Una pregunta. o varias 
¿la red snubber es un corto para ac 220/110 50/60Hz?
Tengo un circuito con un rele de 48v , red snubber y un componente que hasta ahora no estoy seguro que es (es como una lenteja celeste, parece un varistor pero esta entre los terminales del rele).
La red snubber (resistencia de 1ohm y cap de 0.47uF) puede ir conectado en paralelo a la entrada 110v AC de un transformador? es tipica esta conexion?, puede ser de utilidad? o debe conectarse de otro modo?
en paralelo a los contactos del relay?  

Estaba pensando que el componente desconocido puede ser un ptc ( el componente exploto literalmente por que conectaron a 220v cuando es de 110v el circuito), ya que el rele cierra contacto para activar la entrada del transformador y no veo forma que se activeal inicio, puse un ptc y funciona normal
¿que caracteristicas debe tener el ptc?

Gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 29, 2016)

¿la red snubber es un corto para ac 220/110 50/60Hz?

No lo es si lo fuera se pondría un trozo de alambre que es más barato

Tengo un circuito con un rele de 48v , red snubber y un componente que hasta ahora no estoy seguro que es (es como una lenteja celeste, parece un varistor pero esta entre los terminales del rele).
La red snubber (resistencia de 1ohm y cap de 0.47uF) puede ir conectado en paralelo a la entrada 110v AC de un transformador? 
No lo se, pero si no sabes lo que es, no conectes nada hasta saberlo

es tipica esta conexion?, 
No sirve de nada en paralelo con un transformador

puede ser de utilidad? 
No sirve de nada en paralelo con in transformador

o debe conectarse de otro modo?
Será de otra

en paralelo a los contactos del relay?  
Lo he visto muchas veces, a mi solo me han traído problemas porque se perforaba el condensador y dejaba deir, pero si la gente lo pone será que hace algo.


Estaba pensando que el componente desconocido puede ser un ptc ( el componente exploto literalmente por que conectaron a 220v cuando es de 110v el circuito), ya que el rele cierra contacto para activar la entrada del transformador y no veo forma que se activeal inicio, puse un ptc y funciona normal

¿que caracteristicas debe tener el ptc?
¿Quien dice que es un PTC, que sentido tendría? No le veo lógica ninguna, lo mismo la tiene. Voto a que es un varistor


----------



## ericksm (Abr 29, 2016)

Gracias por las respuestas.

El común del relay tiene una conexión con la red snubber pero el otro terminal esta libre (del snubber).

Estaba pensando que podría ser un ptc ya que provocaría el arranque del sistema (ya que no veo otra forma de que arranque y no creo que el snubber tenga que ver con ello).

Tengo dos ptc, uno que se calienta y corta con 220v 50w y otro que se calienta poco pero no corta.

El cargador de baterías que tengo es con tiristores, asi que una vez que detecte que ya esta cargada la batería dejara de activar los tiristores y por ende el consumo del sistema disminuirá siendo inofensivo ¿para ambos ptc?

Imágenes:





La lenteja celeste es un varistor que puse. El antiguo componente, como dije, exploto.

Salu2


----------



## alejandro pino (May 22, 2018)

*H*ola...he estado buscando sobre el tema del diseño de redes snubbers para el diseño electronico de mi tesis y me he topado con *é*ste artículo que adjunto...
*C*onozco q*ue* en casi todos lados las redes snubbers se les pone una res*istencia* de 100 *O*hm y capacitores de entre 1n y 0.1u, en mu*l*titud de configuraciones, algunas q*ue* incluyen diodos, etc..en fin..creo q*ue é*ste articulo puede proporcionar al interesado alguna herramienta de c*á*lculo y diseño de redes snubbers para las aplicaciones específicas de cada cual y cuyos resultados no distan de los valores empleados en la práctica.

*C*on una explicación convincente de cada configuración y su aplicaci*ó*n..yo personalmente me guio por *é*ste pdf, aunq*ue* no desprecio la experiencia practica*,* no obstante pienso que ajustar el diseño a las necesidades especificas de nuestro circuito ayuda en eficiencia y elegancia en el diseño. a partir de aqui, lo que queda es el ajuste fino de los parametros obtenidos y listo..todo pincha.jajaja
*E*spero que les sea util, un saludo para todos


----------

